# Most striking pokedex entries



## Brox (Aug 3, 2013)

Spoink: "Using its tail like a spring, it keeps its heart beating by bouncing constantly. If it stops, it dies."


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 3, 2013)

the pokedex entries are full of bullshit that not even nintendo follow what they said.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2013)

Drifloon from Heart and Gold

"It is whispered that any child who mistakes Drifloon for a balloon and holds on to it could wind up missing."


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 3, 2013)

Almost every Cubone entry.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 3, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> the pokedex entries are full of bullshit that not even nintendo follow what they said.



Except you would be wrong because many of the "crazy" entries have been supported by stuff in both the anime and manga.


Brox said:


> Spoink: "Using its tail like a spring, it keeps its heart beating by bouncing constantly. If it stops, it dies."




Yeah Brox I can certainly agree Spoink's is fucked up. They better evolve quick if they want to live.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Litwick and his evolved forms.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 3, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Litwick and his evolved forms.



And then you realize they actually do that shit.




From the episode "Scare at the Litwick Mansion!"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2013)

I bet that was the darkest moment from a pokemon in the whole season too...


----------



## Bioness (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah, the show has really been watered down.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 4, 2013)

Add slugma. Basically it disintegrates or becomes completely immobilized. if it stops moving or not near an extremely hot spot.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 4, 2013)

I remember that Shedinja used to creep me out when I was a kid because of the soul sucking hole on his back


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 4, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I remember that Shedinja used to creep me out when I was a kid because of the soul sucking hole on his back


I was freaked out that it even appeared in my party to begin with =/


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 4, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> I was freaked out that it even appeared in my party to begin with =/


Perhaps the coolest evolution ever, to me.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2013)

Gastly's in B/W/B2/W2: "Born from gases, anyone would faint if engulfed by its gaseous body, which contains poison".


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Aug 4, 2013)

Yamask 
"These Pok?mon arose from the spirits of people interred in graves in past ages. *Each retains memories of its former life*. *Each of them carries a mask that used to be its face when it was human*. Sometimes they look at it and cry."
The fact that you have one or catching one,encountering one, and realizing it was once human and it still has its memories intact is rather bizarre and sad .

Cubone is also extremely sad it's mummy got *killed* by Team Rocket that is some dark stuff.
"It pines for the mother it will never see again. Seeing a likeness of its mother in the full moon, it cries. The *stains on the skull it wears are from its tears*. It wears its mother?s skull, never revealing its true face."

Duskull and spiriting children away is just creepy:
"DUSKULL wanders lost among the deep darkness of midnight. There is an oft-told admonishment given to misbehaving children that this POK?MON will spirit away bad children who earn scoldings from their mothers".
"It *loves the crying of children*. It startles bad kids by passing through walls and making them cry."
Wonder what the parents would think when their children suddenly went missing :amazed


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2013)

"A Misdreavus frightens people with a creepy, sobbing cry. It apparently uses its red spheres to absorb the fear of foes as its nutrition."

Motherfucking Misdreavus eats fear for breakfast .


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 5, 2013)

Most *striking* pokedex entry? Has to be Hitmonchan "The arm-twisting punches it throws pulverize even concrete. It rests after three minutes of fighting" 

Also Kabutops "It swims freely through water. It catches prey with its scythe-like arms and drains the victim?s fluids".


----------

